
New mathematical method reveals structure in neural activity in the brain - ubasu
http://science.psu.edu/news-and-events/2015-news/ItskovCurto10-2015
======
rd108
Connectomics has been using graph theory for a while, but this is cool. Seems
like more algebraic topology methods will percolate in (hah!) over time.

------
cLeEOGPw
Anyone have a link to actual paper? Without it there's nothing to be said or
thought about this.

~~~
querious
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.06172](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.06172)

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Thanks.

------
memming
This method is computationally very intensive. Betti numbers are hard to
estimate from data, statistically speaking.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-10-mathematical-method-reveals-
neu...](http://phys.org/news/2015-10-mathematical-method-reveals-neural-
brain.html), which points to this.

~~~
gohrt
Hey, have you noticed a pattern with phys.org links:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20phys.org&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20phys.org&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

I wonder when it's time for an automated solution, or some submission UI to
say, "Please don't submit this phys.org link, find the source it rips off and
submit that."

~~~
dang
Indeed we have, and it seems that you noticed us noticing it :)

This could be automated, but there are lower-hanging automation fruit we'll
get to first.

Since most of the articles phys.org publishes are copies of university press
releases, presumably they're not stealing, but the fact that they never link
to the original, only the university's home page, seems questionable. More
importantly, the reading experience is significantly worse and it's nicer to
go to the original source in most cases.

